# Specialized Roubaix SL4 Frame weight(not s-works)



## turnbulg (Aug 4, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone knows what the frame weight for the Specialized Roubaix SL4 Frame weight (not s-works) is?
I have been unable to obtain this.
Cheers
Greg Turnbull


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

turnbulg said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows what the frame weight for the Specialized Roubaix SL4 Frame weight (not s-works) is?
> I have been unable to obtain this.
> Cheers
> Greg Turnbull


Greg,
Not sure but maybe a member here has weighed one. Don't think Specialized publishes weight for a couple of reasons. One...prospective buyers could base their buying decision on a handful of grams which is a poor calculus for choosing the best frame and two...a means of reverse marketing...many wouldn't pony up for the Sworks frameset when they find out that the Pro or Expert model with 10 versus 11r carbon is only fractionally heavier. I will tell you the frame will build up competitively light compared to other top frames suitable for racing.
Its an outstanding endurance frameset btw and likely best in class if you are considering one. I don't have enough superlatives to describe my Roubaix SL3 Pro...amazing bike. The new SL4 Roubaix is pretty much a redesign of the SL3 with all new tube section shapes and rear triangle in particular is noticeably stiffer. For me, I am not sure this is a benefit, so I will likely wait around and see what Specialized develops for the SL5 in a couple of years.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

There's also considerable variation with frame size (especially above 56) and some variation from frame to frame (even of the same size). Also depends on whether you include the frame hardware or not.

If you are curious about the delta between Pro and Sworks, all else being equal, I'd guess in the range 50-100g.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

ukbloke said:


> There's also considerable variation with frame size (especially above 56) and some variation from frame to frame (even of the same size). Also depends on whether you include the frame hardware or not.
> 
> If you are curious about the delta between Pro and Sworks, all else being equal, I'd guess in the range 50-100g.


Agree. Weight difference can't be much. Sworks maybe fractionally stiffer. All for about $700 difference.


----------



## Crispyraisin (Nov 19, 2013)

SL4 FACT 10 1130 gr
Sl4 Fact 11 950 gr


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm not surprised that they are not much different in weight. Someone from the shop said they would not be that different for the cost.
Now stiffer, well can you tell the difference from the ride when to get going.

I did opt in for the S Works SL4 Roubaix.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I've read the choice of paint scheme and color can add up to 100g, probably especially so if the bike is painted mostly white --harder to cover the black carbon composite.\

Possibly why so many "weight weenie" bikes are "nude" carbon with just a touch of clearcoat.


----------

